# Printer Stand Project



## adeptr (Jul 8, 2008)

Last summer I had the opportunity to build a printer stand for my wife's office for their new printer/copier. She could have requisitioned to purchase one localy but thought that I might enjoy another project for the wood shop. I took her up on it and here is the final result in not so photogenic of a spot in my shop.









As with all my project posts on the forum, I have written an article about the complete build process at my website and if interesed, you can read it at: http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com/Printer Stand Project.php

Dave
http://www.oldaveswoodshop.com


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn Nice! Looks better than anything you can buy at the office supply stores. Good job!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------

